# URGENT NEED for a Room to Rent in JBR or MARINA



## palos (Sep 8, 2008)

Can anyone lead me to someone who has an extra room to rent for AED6000? Ideally furnished but also good if not.

I am a female working in Media City, currently holding a good position in an Ad Agency. Financially stable, educated and fun to be with. 

Please contact me - 050-5097173.

Thanks!
Ellen


----------



## 54248 (Jul 21, 2007)

Were you able to find an apartment?



palos said:


> Can anyone lead me to someone who has an extra room to rent for AED6000? Ideally furnished but also good if not.
> 
> I am a female working in Media City, currently holding a good position in an Ad Agency. Financially stable, educated and fun to be with.
> 
> ...


----------



## palos (Sep 8, 2008)

hi.
no i haven't.
would you have any lead? 
i just need a room for myself. 
please call me if you could help. would appreciate it. 
thanks a lot.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

palos said:


> hi.
> no i haven't.
> would you have any lead?
> i just need a room for myself.
> ...


Have a look on Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds and maybe consider expanding your search to include: -

The Greens
The Gardens
Discovery Gardens

All within reasonable reach of DMC - Takes 10mins from where I am in the Gardens and I have a nice room in an apartment close to the mall and an open air swimming pool.

There are more places to live in Dubai than JBR/DM 

HTH


----------



## palos (Sep 8, 2008)

thanks much for the suggestion. 

will visit the site. i hope to get a lead that fits my budget though. AED5,000-AED6,000.


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

palos said:


> thanks much for the suggestion.
> 
> will visit the site. i hope to get a lead that fits my budget though. AED5,000-AED6,000.


With that monthly budget you're better off looking at International City...if you can handle the smell.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

DesertStranded said:


> With that monthly budget you're better off looking at International City...if you can handle the smell.


actually I share a beautiful, BEAUTIFUL flat in an equally beautiful building in Al Barsha, at walking distance from the MOE, for less than 6,000 AED.


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> actually I share a beautiful, BEAUTIFUL flat in an equally beautiful building in Al Barsha, at walking distance from the MOE, for less than 6,000 AED.


Really, I've tried to find something in that area but couldn't find anything affordable. Who did you find the flat through?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

DesertStranded said:


> Really, I've tried to find something in that area but couldn't find anything affordable. Who did you find the flat through?


My room is also less than 6000 in The Gardens! inc all Utils/Internet and TV

Extra 400AED got me home cooked meals every night too

Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds - be quick, be flexible be single and you're laughing!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

i found mine in dubizzle as well


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> My room is also less than 6000 in The Gardens! inc all Utils/Internet and TV
> 
> Extra 400AED got me home cooked meals every night too
> 
> Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds - be quick, be flexible be single and you're laughing!!


and show up with a lot of cash in your hand


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> i found mine in dubizzle as well


Ain't you all so lucky! I've got great flatmates but unfortunately no home cooked meals!! Mind you, my lovely flatmate does share her food with me every now and then - I just stand there and look pitiful (I've been told my food smells nice but the ingredients do not necessarily go together - u ever tried scrambled eggs and chick peas!!!)


----------

